# Working for a UK company from Spain



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi

I currently work for a UK company, and am a resident of Spain, however my salary is paid into a UK bank. I've been paying tax and NI in the UK, and am due to move to a Zero tax code in the UK, as I'll be taxed in Spain going forwards as I'm a resident. My question is whether I should also be paying social security payments in Spain as well as tax, or is that optional?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Buntymcfun said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently work for a UK company, and am a resident of Spain, however my salary is paid into a UK bank. I've been paying tax and NI in the UK, and am due to move to a Zero tax code in the UK, as I'll be taxed in Spain going forwards as I'm a resident. My question is whether I should also be paying social security payments in Spain as well as tax, or is that optional?


Yes, you should really be self-employed in Spain and bill your UK company for hours worked. Or, you can ask the company to open a Spanish office 

As an autonomo in Spain, you will need to make the necessary SS payments to give you health cover.


----------

